
This pendant glows red when you're on your period - yevtam
http://shameless.jewelry
======
nojvek
Showed this to my SO. Her words "why would I want this? Everything is going
great to be red anyway"

------
akulov
Is there such a thing as 'period shaming culture'?

~~~
bbcbasic
There are plenty of PMT jokes, which by implication shame having a period.

~~~
macmac
Does the existence of such jokes mean there is a "period shaming culture"?

~~~
bbcbasic
Maybe

